# Your opinion?



## Fluo

Hi, I'm from Belgium and I have been a (reading) member for some time now.

But now I wanted to share my tank with you. This is my latest scape and I was wondering what you pro's think of it


----------



## manini

WOW! Very nice. Plants look extremely healthy! I'm no pro but the only thing that distracts me is the lone blyxa in the layout. Other that that....BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Snow Prince

From the look of things, I'd say you are a pro yourself 

Tank looks clean with healthy plant growths. Color is vibrant and many. Some might not like that fire-like plant on the left, but I find it somewhat nice; a good accent that juts out in the middle of nowhere. Looks like a spring of fire! 

Might you share with us the tank's specs? Size, plant types, substrate, lighting, etc...


----------



## ed seeley

Fantastic! Great choice of fish too; hatchets and was that a Chocolate gourami in one picture?

Visually, I'm not sure about the red plant on it's own - I like the contrast and how it's completely different to the right hand side, but it really is very different... Maybe having a small patch of that on the right too would visually tie it in to the other side a little bit?

However, personally I'm just completely jealous and wish I could do half as well! Well done!


----------



## Fluo

Thank you!!

I personally found that the ideal place for the Blyxa Novoguinensis at that lonely spot.

The tank is 170cm long, 70cm wide and 60cm high. The tank is built in a wall between living room and kitchen. So you can look through it from both sides.

*Lighting* : 5 x 80W T5
*Substrate* : Some peat/clay with gravel on top
*Fertilization* : I dose PP, Excel, KH2PO4 & KNO3 daily
*Plants* :
1.Glossostigma Elatinoides
2.Blyxa Novoguineensis
3.Eriocaulaceae sp. 'Type 2'
4.Rotala sp. 'Green'
5.Rotala Macrandra sp. 'Green'
6.Didiplis Diandra
7.Rotala Colorata
8.Ammannia Gracilis 
9.Mayaca Fluviatilis sp. 'Narrow'
10.Ludwigia Gladulosa
11.Blyxa Vietii
12.Rotala Macrandra
13.Tonina Fluviatilis
14.Tonina sp. 'Belém'
15.Rotala sp. 'Pink'
16.Blyxa Japonica
17.Hygrophila Balsamica
18.Proserpinaca Palustris sp. 'Cuba'
19.Ludwigia Inclinata var. Verticillata sp. 'Cuba'
20.Polygonum sp. 'Kawagoneum'
21.Potamogeton Gayi
22.Vesicularia sp. 'Christmas'
*Fish* :
Sphaerichthys Osphromenoides (12)
Rasbora Heteromorpha (80)
Carnegiella Strigata (25)
Colisa Lalia (3)
Colisa Chuna (6)
Otocinclus Affinis (15)
Neocaridina Denticulata Sinensis sp. 'Red' (#)


----------



## pliny

Very nice tank, quite stunning. I have to ask about your chocolate gouramis - they are difficult, how long have you had them? What is your KH, GH and PH? Any particular tips or advice? Thank you.


----------



## aquaquang

I really like red contrast, it's a beautiful tank you have there. It looks like a triangle scape to me.
However, as many as already said, Blyxa in middle is VERY distracting for the viewer. (Unattractive!) If I was you, I'd replace by some rocks to make aquascape looks flatness because this plant doesn't really fit in the midground at all...


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

This tank stinks!! TOTALLY KIDDING!!  Wow!! This is a real stunner!! Beautiful coloration, and thank you for sharing your tank with specs with us! It is amazing!


----------



## geministudios54

*Fluo>>>I would agree that a low-lying rock of some sort or even a small piece of elongated driftwood would break up the foreground without distracting the viewer like the plant does. I think the tank is stunning!!
You mentioned that the aquarium can be seen from both sides. Is it possible to have a picture taken from further back to see the aquariums design from within the room? (ie: kitchen or living room)*


----------



## Fluo

I believe I'll have to give the Blyxa a new place  I didn't know it was so distracting, glad I asked for your opinion.

Water conditions are
KH : 3.5
GH : 7
NO3 : 5-10
PO4 : 1-1.5
PH : 6.2

The chocolate gouramis are fantastic fish, I'm planning on making a larger group and maybe loose the Carnegiella. I bought the group almost a year and a half ago and I haven't had any problems with them. It is stated that they are difficult fish but I even regurarly have females with eggs.


----------



## ed seeley

It's your tank Fluo, if *you* like it keep it! After all we are only looking at some photos; you look at the real thing all the time!


----------



## Jessie

I absolutely adore this tank. So clean, vibrant and healthy. If I were in your position, I wouldn't move the Blyxa. It's striking, not typical and almost has a Dutch-feeling to it. It's nice to see something different to break up lots of negative space!


----------



## geministudios54

*Ed Seeley has a good point. Members opinions are only based on what 'they' would do with the aquascaping. Your plant placement is such a minor point with respect to how amazing the rest of your plants look. Most of us I would assume are quite envious of your feature tank!!..
Any chance of a panoramic picture with both room and aquarium in the shot?*


----------



## gf225

Wow!

You can arrange and grow plants very well indeed... I agree about moving the Blyxa novoguineensis
too though. 

Regarding ferts - what is PP?

Congratulations on a beautiful tank and fish. Respect on the chocolate gourami eggs!


----------



## Freshwater

Well if you are into that kinda thing I guess it's ok. 

Wait...I am!!! Your tank is absolutely stunning. I can only hope to come close to that someday.

I would like to second Gemini's request to see a few more shots of your setup, i.e. both sides. Such a beautiful tank.

Todd


----------



## bijoon

I envy your school of 80 rasboras!


----------



## Fluo

Thank you all!!

I will have to look for some more shots of the tank's place in the room or else I will make some new ones this weekend, but the tank doesn't look so nice as before. The Glossos needs to be redone and it is also hosting some new plants to grow.

PP is actually "PlantenPracht" wich literally means "PlantBeauty". It's a fertilizer which is made by a friend and it contains everything my tank wishes


----------



## gbbudd

if i could add my two cents i wouldn't remove it i would cut it almost to grade let it grow out again but a bit more compact and then let the foreground plants on your hill on the right to come down and encompace it making the red more of a natural looking start to a change a suttle begining to your very impresive hillside. all in all cudos to you.


----------



## JACK SOBRAL

My opinion? 
Really? 
Whether it? 
"The best!" 
You claim to compete in any tournament? 
It has a beautiful tank for it!
Could you give details of the setup, as the substrate, and chemical parameters of the water? 


That hug 
JACK


----------



## Fluo

I entered a Dutch competetion with this scape, but the results are due begin March.

I became Belgian Champion with my previous scape and won another Dutch competetion. The Dutch Chapionship is different because the judges come and grade the tank in real life.

This is the scape I entered the Belgian Championship with...


----------



## Fiki

Opinion???

Your tank is fantastic. I'm speechless. 

Regards,

Fiki


----------



## geministudios54

*Yep, your 'Belgian Champion' tank is a total show stopper...Lush, beautiful and just eye candy to look at..Very well done!!*

AND>>>>it would be so nice to see other pics regardless of it's progressive state of your first posted aquarium with the room as well...NICE!!


----------



## Fluo

Here you go...

This is the view from the living room (don't mind the mess please)


And this is the view from the kitchen.


And this is for the equipment freaks (like myself  )
This is the cabinet below the tank. No equipment in the tank, everything is in this sump.


----------



## Genin

Wow!!!!!!! enough said. I am jealous.


----------



## Kookaburra

Fluo said:


>


Great dosing system !!! Amazing tank with an very specific equipment ...

What is your lighting system ? (sorry if you have already note that and if I miss it ... )

And can you explain in details your fertilization ? That is "PP" (more details please !!!! LOL)


----------



## rich311k

Incredible tank!


----------



## geministudios54

*Fluo>>>Your pics give an amazing perspective from both sides. Very very nice!!! When you have a moment, could you tell us a little about the equipment and dosing you're using. Also, what do the chambers to the right of the main sump contain? Again, just flipping stunning..----->>great work!!..Cheers*


----------



## Fluo

As you can see, the beating heart behind my equipment is the Profilux computer.

I use it for:- Adding CO2​
- Temperature control (heating and cooling with fans in the hood)​
- Dimming of the lights​
- Dosing of the ferts (PP, Excel, KNO3 & KH2PO4)​
- Prevent flooding of the tank​
- ...​On the right you see the tube of my overflow which goes through a UV lamp (which is usually not activated) and it dumps the water in the left chamber of the sump. Water gets heated there and is supplied with CO2. You see a green pump in this chamber which pumps water through the CO2 reactor, the reactor simply returns in the same sump chamber. Then the water flows through the middle chamber which is the actual filter, then it flows to the right chamber where it is pumped back to the tank.

The container right of the sump contains the 4 fert liquids.

To the right of that are all the electrical stuff and the ballasts for the 5 * 80W T5 lamps.


----------



## Fiki

Fluo,

I'm wandering what kind/producer of KNO3 are you using. So much time I have ordered that chemical compound but all the time, water solutions used to be transparent but not yellowish like yours. It's possible that I've made mistake regarding the ferts you have on the picture above.

rgds,

Fiki


----------



## Fluo

Fiki said:


> Fluo,
> 
> I'm wandering what kind/producer of KNO3 are you using. So much time I have ordered that chemical compound but all the time, water solutions used to be transparent but not yellowish like yours. It's possible that I've made mistake regarding the ferts you have on the picture above.
> 
> rgds,
> 
> Fiki


The KNO3 solution is actually yellowish, it has always been like that. I got the powder from a local fertilizer shop, I think they use it as a fertilizer for growing fruit.

Maybe it's the mixture? I add 100 grams of powder in 500ml of water.


----------



## orlando

What kind of shop?


----------



## orlando

What is in your fert boxes from left to right?


----------



## ir0n_ma1den

we are mere mortals!


----------



## Fiki

100g/500ml is much more significant than my 5% solutions. In addition, here is a shots of my KNO3 source and liquid fert.

Thanks and rgds,

fiki


----------



## Fiki

... besides I'm a lab technician... 

Anyhow, just inform is it 99.9% KNO3 for lab purposes or the one for hydroponics that can contain some other chemical compounds as well.

Rgds.


Fiki


----------



## Fiki

... besides I'm a lab technician... 

Anyhow, just inform is it 99.9% KNO3 for lab purposes or the one for hydroponics that can contain some other chemical compounds as well.

Rgds.


Fiki


----------



## EdTheEdge

Absolutely jaw dropping beautiful


----------



## BryceM

Fluo,

What part of Belgium are you in, the French 1/2 or Flemish 1/2? I spent a few months living in Nivelles and Brussels several years ago.

What a fabulous tank! What specific equipment do you use for metering out the ferts? I assume you have an automated waterchange system too. (?)


----------



## kitfoxdrvr

Thank you so much for the photo with the numbered labels for each individual plant! I have never seen many of those and now I can say I have. Now, if I can just find a way to get some of them here in the States!!!

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## cah925

absolutely stunning!


----------



## Fluo

I get the KNO3 & KH2PO4 in a fertilizer shop. They normally are used in the agricultural business so probably won't be as pure as the ones used in a lab, but I haven't had any problems with it so far.


The fert-container is filled with (from left to right) : PP, Seachem Excel, KNO3, KH2PO4


I am from the Flemish part of Belgium, I live in the area of Bruges and Ostend, about 20km from the coast.


----------



## Kookaburra

Fluo said:


> The fert-container is filled with (from left to right) : PP, Seachem Excel, KNO3, KH2PO4


Please, tell us that "PP" contains, in details ... We want to know what is this fert !


----------



## Fluo

Kookaburra said:


> Please, tell us that "PP" contains, in details ... We want to know what is this fert !


I'm sorry but I actually don't know myself, it's a friend who makes it. You can compare it with Seachem Flourish or Easylife Profito.


----------



## Fluo

Some more plant details...


----------



## Kookaburra

Fluo said:


> I'm sorry but I actually don't know myself, it's a friend who makes it. You can compare it with Seachem Flourish or Easylife Profito.


O, I understand : in fact, It's just an "oligo-elements" mix ...

Thanks for reply


----------



## detlef

Googling Plantenpracht = PP will carry you to this place

www.aquaplantsonline.nl/plantenvoeding-plantenpracht-donkere-flesmaatbeker-p-1524.html

with a little more info about its ingredients which I suppose is the product Fluo was talking about.

Regards,
Detlef


----------



## Fluo

detlef said:


> Googling Plantenpracht = PP will carry you to this place
> 
> www.aquaplantsonline.nl/plantenvoeding-plantenpracht-donkere-flesmaatbeker-p-1524.html
> 
> with a little more info about its ingredients which I suppose is the product Fluo was talking about.
> 
> Regards,
> Detlef


Yes, that's the one!


----------



## Kookaburra

detlef said:


> Googling Plantenpracht = PP will carry you to this place
> www.aquaplantsonline.nl/plantenvoeding-plantenpracht-donkere-flesmaatbeker-p-1524.html
> with a little more info about its ingredients which I suppose is the product Fluo was talking about.


Thanks for this link !!! 

Some "automatic" traduction (Altavista) :



> *plant feeding "plant splendour" *
> Observation: plant splendour is a plant feeding for aquarium plants. It contains only voedingstoffen which have not been prevented necessary at the increase of aquarium plants but in control water. It is more concentrated a lot of times than in the trade obtain products. It is rich to potassium, magnesium and iron (in EDTA form). These three nutriënten play an important role in photosynthesis. Also track elements such as mangaan, drill, zinc, purchaser and molybdenum have been added. plant feeding can administer the best each day you. We need each day feeding but plant also. To know how much plant splendour must administer you, must you the contents of your aquarium firstly calculate. The contents of your aquarium multiply you time 0.1 ml, and share you by 7 days (yielded). Now weet you how much plant feeding must administer you per day. Plant feeding has been packed in a plastic small pocket, and can you yourself in a bottle produce with tap water. This way you 500 have ml plant feeding. At your order of us a complete explanation gets you sent along with.


----------



## EdTheEdge

revisiting this thread...thanks again


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers

congratulations on the win!

super stunning setup, and amazingly beautiful plants, i really like the way the little hill of glosso on the left, looks like it carries on in its reflection. wow!


----------



## angusshippey

Hi from South Africa
Absolutely stunning setup Fluo.
It's an inspiration.
We only wish for plant species like that in deep dark Africa.

Do you use the EI method?
How much equilibrium do you dose?


----------



## SueNH

Beautiful!

I like the plant off by itself. Kind of like an tree in bloom in a field all by itself.


----------



## Travis.808

This tank is beautiful I agree with everyone saying do what you think is best for the tank. I would personally not move the Blyxa maybe I'd add a nice stone slightly to the left of it or a taller plant next to it if it was mine but again as stated before that's my personal opinion. You are the artist you created it so if it pleases your eyes than it's perfect! Again* BEAUTIFUL* tank. :thumbsup:


----------



## tom_zg

actually... i am speechless. this if WOUNDERFUL!!


----------



## Newt

Absolutley gorgeous!
Seems that you are the Pro.
Thanks for sharing.

Could you please provide more info on your lighting.
Like kelvin, brand and type.


----------



## flowerfishs

the plant in the tank looks very nice...


----------



## BIGFOOTRoger

Great Job
WWW.MiAPG.COM

We love great Aqua Scapes on our local group :> )


----------



## grak70

I think the blyxa by itself works well. The color contrast and your meticulous pruning of the foreground plants make it work. Beautiful. I am envious.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers

thread doesnt deserve to die..


----------

